# Lumber Jack Pellets at Atwoods for $6.99 20lbs



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 12, 2019)

Atwoods has Lumber Jack pellets for $6.99.  Wish I had one closer.  I have the hickory but would like to get the cherry or MHC.  Would even get the mesquite  for that price.  Might order some online.  Still not to bad price with shipping.  I could probably just get the cherry and mix with my hickory.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 12, 2019)

Pretty good deal...


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 12, 2019)

I went ahead and ordered Cherry, MHC and mesquite.  With shipping $14 a bag.  Still little cheaper than usual.  With the Hickory I all ready have should last me about a hundred years or so.


----------

